# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  غاب القمر  / لشاعر الكبير / محسن أبو شاهين

## احلى كلام الحب

غار وغاب القمر /// لما حبيبي حضر 


صارت السهرهـ الجمليه /// جوها حب وسهر 


إبتدى قلبي يغني /// والغرام أصبح لي فني 


شال خلي الليله شله /// خلي بحسنه سحرني 


عمري بستان الورود /// والهوى من غير حدود 


قلبي ما يرضى بديله /// حبي يعني لي الوجود

----------

